
Ask HN: How do you collaborate on manuscripts? - plg
I’ve experienced:<p>- emailing MS Turd documents back and forth<p>- Dropbox storage of MS Turd docs, everyone takes a turn editing using Track Changes<p>- Google Docs, simultaneous editing<p>- LaTeX, emailing .tex files back and forth<p>There has to be a better way!<p>Has anyone tried using GitHub and pull requests and&#x2F;or issues, to collaborate on documents?<p>Are there other methods I should consider?
======
mlthoughts2018
Put .tex documents in any of the myriad web applications for git-based version
control and add a simple bash script for rendering the final document.

Use branches and revisions / diffs / pull requests to review changes.

Nothing should be emailed for this.

